# Untermenü bei mouseOver (evtl. ohne Javascript)



## solomat (13. Oktober 2004)

Ich suche nun schon eine ganze weile nach einen Untermenü was sich bei mouseOver öffnet. Habe nun schon einige Möglichkeiten gefunden. Allerdings basiert das meiste auf Javascript und Ebenen. Gibts da ne Möglichkeit das ohne Javascript zu machen. Sollte wenn möglich auch keine Grafiken sondern nur Text sein.

http://www.juh-rhs.solomat-berlin.de da auf Ausbildung klicken. Im Moment ist dort ein normales Menü was den "Auftraggeber" und mir selbst nicht gefällt.

Schonmal vielen Dank


----------



## SilentWarrior (13. Oktober 2004)

onmouseover ist als solches bereits eine JavaScript-Anweisung. Daher ergibt deine Fragestellung für mich irgendwie keinen Sinn - wenn onmouseover funktioniert, funktioniert auch alles andere. Und eine andere Möglichkeit fällt mir auch nicht ein, wie man Layer sonst (un)sichtbar machen könnte.


----------



## solomat (13. Oktober 2004)

Entschuldige, da wa meine Denkensweise etwas fehl am Platz. Also Javascript ist in jeden Fall Vorraussetzung für ein solches Menü? Ne Idee wo man sowas finden kann, soll nur ein einfaches Script sein und das was dann aufgeklappt ist soll sich bestmöglich nicht von den oberen Menüpunkte unterscheiden. http://www.juh-rhs.solomat-berlin.de


----------



## solomat (13. Oktober 2004)

So, habe nun soweit was fertig. Allerdings habe ich das Problem das ich nicht weiß wie ich den Layer, egal welche Auflösung der Besucher hat der auf die Seite kommt, immer unter den Menüpunkt Ausbildung habe. Habt ihr ne Idee, bzw. wisst wie das geht?


----------

